# Snapchat senden und empangen von Bildern, sowie Kontakte hinzufügen nicht mehr möglich



## Modders Vision (4. Februar 2014)

*Snapchat senden und empangen von Bildern, sowie Kontakte hinzufügen nicht mehr möglich*

Hallo Zusammen,

seit kurzer Zeit benutze ich Snapchat. Trotz all den negativen News darüber finde ich, dass es (vorausgesetzt, dass man sich genau überlegt, welche Fotos man dort verschickt) eine super App ist.
Nun habe ich leider das Priblem, dass bei empfangenen Bilder immer nur das Datum steht, öffnen kann ich sie allerdings nicht...
Zudem kommt, dass ich keine Bilder mehr versenden kann, zwar steht anfangs "versendet" da, nachdem ich aktualisiere ist die gesamte Nachricht allerdings wieder weg 
Auch Kontakteinladungen kann ich weder verschicken, noch empfangen.

Ich habe mich schon etliche male abgemeldet und wieder angemeldet und dazwischen Cache und Daten gelöscht und die komplette App deinstalliert, aber der Fehler bleibt gleich.

Ich würdw mich sehr freuen, wenn mir jemand sagen könnnte, wie man dieses Problem löst.

Grüße,
Modders Vision


----------



## Ahab (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: Snapchat senden und empangen von Bildern, sowie Kontakte hinzufügen nicht mehr möglich*

Auf welcher Plattform nutzt du denn Snapchat und mit welcher App? Das aber nur aus reinem Interesse, bei Snapchat selbst (Forum, Twitter, Facebook, ka...) bist du sehr viel besser aufgehoben, als hier. Wir wissen ja nicht welche Änderungen jeden Tag da gemacht werden und wie der Changelog der Apps aussieht.


----------



## Modders Vision (5. Februar 2014)

Ich benutze Snapchat auf Android, mitlerweile hat es sich auch schon geklärt, es funktioniert zum Glück wieder 
Danke trotzdem


----------

